# Notebook...

## schachti

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen Tipp für mich... Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, Prozessor Core Duo oder Core 2 Duo (oder etwas in der Leistungsklasse), 1 GB RAM, Festplatte >= 80GB, für max. 1.300,- Euro. Das Problem ist, daß so ziemlich jedes interessante Notebook, das ich gefunden habe, eins von dieses neuerdings so widerlich spiegelnden Displays hat (http://www.heise.de/ct/06/09/003/). Kennt jemand von Euch ein linuxtaugliches, meinen o.g. Anforderungen entsprechendes Notebook, dessen Display nicht spiegelt? Ich möchte das Notebook ausschließlich beruflich nutzen, also weder Spiele spielen noch Filme gucken.

----------

## firefly

hast du mal auf http://www.notebooksbilliger.de gesucht?

----------

## schachti

ok, die Seite sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus - leider sagen die selbst, dass sie Notebooks mit matten Displays nicht explizit kennzeichnen.   :Sad: 

----------

## nikaya

Am besten in ein Fachgeschäft gehen und sich einige Displays selber anschauen.

Die können viel schreiben ob entspiegelt oder nicht.Sowas ist immer subjektiv:was dem einen genügt ist für den anderen noch unerträglich.

----------

## fangorn

Die einzigen Notebooks garantiert ohne eingebauten Rasierspiegel sind die Business versionen. Mein HP Compaq nx6325 lag mit 2GB RAM und 80 GB HDD unter 1200 Euro, ist aber ein Turion64 X2. Aber die haben meines Wissens auch vergleichbare Intel Hardware. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du dafür eine Dockingstation und anderes nettes Zubehör bekommst, wenn es denn notwendig ist.

----------

## Ampheus

Für deine Anforderungen müsste das Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook C1410 ganz gut passen. Kann man auch erweitern und die Bestückung kann auch in mehreren Varianten gewählt werden.

----------

## schachti

Werde mir die beiden empfohlenen Notebooks mal angucken.

Ich war gerade mal im Geiz-Markt, um mir ein Bild von der Marktsituation zu machen - von ca. 30 ausgestellten Modellen hatten lediglich 2 (!) ein mattes Display.   :Sad: 

----------

## dakjo

Kauf dir nen HP Compaq, Leistung, Service und Verarbeitung sind top.

----------

## schachti

Leider haben auch einige Notebooks von HP dieses widerlicher spiegelnde Display.   :Sad: 

Ich frage mich echt, woher diese Unart kommt, fast alle Notebooks nur noch mit integriertem Kosmetikspiegel anzubieten.

----------

## fangorn

Wie gesagt, die einzigen Produktlinien wo du sicher sein kannst, dass du davon verschont bleibst, sind die Business Versionen. Ein professioneller Anwender würde denen Ihren Dreck nach der ersten Reise vor die Füße schmeißen. Schon mal versucht, mit so einem Rasierspiegel im Zug zu arbeiten, wenn die Sonne auch nur annähernd hinter den Wolken rausguckt?

----------

## schachti

Selbst in den Business-Baureihen haben schon viele Notebooks einen eingebauten Kosmetikspiegel: http://www.heise.de/mobil/artikel/76709/1.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich werde mir in naher Zukunft ein Lenovo Thinkpad T60p zulegen. Da musst du vielleicht noch 300-500 EUR drauflegen aber dafür bekommst du auch Qualität und die Linux--Probleme dürften sich in überschaubaren Grenzen halten. Ich habe mit den alten Thinkpads von IBM sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hatte nie ersthafte Probleme darauf Linux zu nutzen. Und ich habe noch nicht davon gehört die Übernahme durch Lenovo die Qualität negativ beeinflusst hat.

Ich habe von vielen Thinkpad-Nutzern gehört das sie mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden sind. Ein Thinkpad muss man im Sommer nicht auf ein Buch legen damit es besser belüftet wird und mit lauten Lüftergeräuschen nervt, und es hat ein mattes Display. Man muss auch bei ner Linux LiveCD kein vga=0 mitgeben damit man überhaupt was auf dem Display sieht. Also viele kleine Probleme, die bei anderen Notebooks regelmässig auftreten, wirst du mit nem Thinkad wohl nicht bekommen.

Passt nicht ganz zu deinen Anforderungen und das Geld ist ja meist ein wichtiges Kriterium. Ich wollts aber trotzdem mal gesagt haben. Auch wenn sich das wie Werbung anhört, ich habe mit Lenovo und IBM nix am Hut. Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.

----------

## Keepoer

@ schmutzfinger: Full ACK!

Ich habe einige Bekannte in meinem Kreis, die Thinkpads haben und die sind alle sehr zufrieden. Einige haben auch Linux drauf laufen. Scheint relativ problemlos zu sein.

Ich würde mir mal http://www.nofost.de angucken. Die bieten Rabatte für Studenten. Und wenn du selber keiner bist, du wirst sicherlich jemanden kennen, der es ist  :Wink:  Die Angebote dort sind halt unschlagbar.

Ich selber habe mir nach langem Überlegen für ein R60 entschieden (was heute oder morgen kommen soll *freu*). Meine Mutter hat noch ein altes Rxx mit P3-M 1,13 Ghz. Und die Mühle rennt wie Sau.

Ich würde dir sehr zu Levono raten, nicht zuletzt wegen dem Support. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der dir dein Notebook wegen einem Pixelfehler umtauscht.

----------

## schachti

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich sofort 300 Euro mehr zahlen für ein ordentliches Notebook. Das Problem ist, daß das Budget des Projektes, an dem ich arbeite, doch sehr begrenzt ist...

----------

## schachti

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Mein HP Compaq nx6325 lag mit 2GB RAM und 80 GB HDD unter 1200 Euro, ist aber ein Turion64 X2.

 

Läuft das bei Dir einwandfrei unter Linux? Ist das ein mattes Display?

----------

## nabla²

Vielleicht ein Samsung? Ich habe ein X20, das ist aber schon älter. Hat ein mattes Display (fully ack bzgl glare displays) und läuft wunderbar unter linux (siehe Signatur). Leider habe ich nur eins gefunden, was (mit Speicherupgrade) deinen Anforderungen entspricht: Samsung R45.

----------

## Knieper

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde mir mal http://www.nofost.de angucken. Die bieten Rabatte für Studenten. 

 

Nicht nur die: http://www.inf.uni-konstanz.de/~menzer/notebooks.html

----------

## schachti

Das R45 sieht von den technischen Daten her nicht schlecht aus - leider findet es sich weder unter http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/samsung.html, noch unter http://tuxmobil.org/samsung.html.   :Sad: 

----------

